# Garage Conversion



## Alias (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, a new twist on an old theme.  The home is the one my friends bought here in Michigan.  Previous owner converted a bedroom to a garage.  It has been like this for a number of years.   The home was built in 1906, give or take a couple years.   Friends are adding plywood doors (trying) to seal up home.  This is what I observed:

Garage - 2"x10" header over existing door.  Framing is a non-pressure treated disintegrating (bottom) 2"x10" single stud.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/garage/garage1.jpg

Closer view showing sagging 2"x10".  Doorway is 79" on one side, 78" on the other side of header.  Whoever framed this was definitely not a good carpenter.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/garage/garage2.jpg

Interior showing where basement wall was removed.  No beam/support was added after wall was removed.  The 2"x4" left of the wall is not attached to anything.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/garage/garage3.jpg

Section showing the removed foundation wall.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/garage/garage4.jpg

Temporary fix.  Added two real 4"x4" cedar posts to support garage door header.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/garage/garage5.jpg

This is scheduled to be fixed next year.  The length of the wall that was removed is a little less than 10'.  A beam and posts will be added to replace the wall, roll-up garage door will be removed, and space will be used as storage/work room.  Oh, and snow fall here is around 6'.

Sue


----------



## rogerpa (Sep 26, 2013)

> Oh, and snow fall here is around 6'


 a week.  a


----------



## Wayne (Sep 27, 2013)

Re: Garage Conversion

Here's a garage conversion that was deadly.

http://www.ktnv.com/news/local/Woman-killed-in-early-morning-fire-225495532.html?lc=Smart


----------



## dwaynesmithz (Apr 30, 2014)

I notice that this is posted a year ago. I wonder how your garage look at now...


----------

